# VOTE A THON planned for this Sunday and next



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well desperation has set in,it's 2:30 am Ohio time and I'm up voting and posting.

9pm ,for one hour...this Sunday and next... Please vote in between those times when you can..through the week.

Please post and let me know who's on board...

We can keep a couple windows open, to encourage each other,post whatever little bits between votes and keep each other motivated...

I'll post multi vote instructions for those who aren't sure how to do it...

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote *
*2**- go to "tools",*
*3-**"options",may say "internet options"*
*4-clear all cookies,*
5- *click "ok"*
*6-hit shelter challege tab on right and vote again*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*It will be #5 in line up of choices*
*8- Hit "Vote" button* 
*9- Do usual animal picture and confirm vote.*
*10-repeat*


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been really busy, but I am voting here too Michelle!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ive been voting too , i'll join the vote a thon ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies,I knew I could count on you. I know a few others who vote regularly will too,if they see this thread...


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Voting!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Are we here and voting?


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been voting


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

YEAh!!!! Alright!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm voting!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too just checking in and updating some posts w/ reminders...


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Voting


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You all ROCK!!! back to voting now...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know some are on central,mountain and pacific time,feel free to vote at 9pm-10pm,your time too,if it's less comfusing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Still voting.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All 5 fluffs helped me vote,I'm sure it was for the cookies... I had special chewy treats for them too!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm doing my own votathon tonight,anyone want to join? I've ben voting since 7pm but will probably go for another hour,just to get in those much needed votes .
Many I know are doing this behind the scenes... only 5 days left,let's really hit it hard!


----------

